# help on Python Water Changer Hose Size



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi I want to extend the size of my Python. Heard you can buy hose from Home Depot and hook the end caps onto it. Does anybody know the size of the hose (would prefer clear stuff versus garden hose) that the Python is compatible with?
thanks


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to say its 5/8" inside diameter


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Kypros,

Maybe this link will help! Hope to see you at the next meeting if schedules allow!


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Kypros,
> 
> Maybe this link will help! Hope to see you at the next meeting if schedules allow!


thanks Roy. I hope to be there too.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

I kinda remember 5/8ths being the sized I used when I did the same thing. Just take it with you to the store. Or the hose.

That's what I did.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It is 5/8.


----------

